# Is this normal?



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry for spamming the board, but my excitement level is rising quickly! 27 days until the first cast!

Now, Does this look normal?










Those are some hooks hanging from above my monitor, with the snaps on them. I was looking at the screen, along with the other stuff for my fish finder rigs, and I thought I'd just take a pic. I'm using 60# spider wire with a Palomar knot on these. Sound ok?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Looks like you need to get out and fish more often! No they look and sound pretty good Eddy. Now since the drum run is starting time to get those bad boys some use.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'd avoid using the spiderwire and snap swivels. Here's the link to what you need. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/onthewater/howto/reddrum.shtml


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Eddy,

Yea, I know how you feel! I got 11 days till I get to fish. I have allready rigged and re-rigged my poles a couple of times. Gone thought my tackle box, cleaned up my cooler, bait bucket,chairs,and any thing else I own that has to do with fishing. Even went to wallmart and bought stuff I did not need.
Dang I wish I lived closer to the saltwater.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

At least I'm not alone in the excitement! I have also gone to my office on the weekend and did some test casting with the rods to get used to them again before we go. Luckily, its a large parking lot behind the building and I haven't hit any one or the building


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

You guy's need to get out more often - fishin that is. Hopefully you all tuned that gear up just right to land the BIGGIN gentelmen.

Hope you all have Good Luck out there and don't forget we all want a full report. Take some PICS if you think of it.

Take Care

That Psychology post got to ya Eddy Gurge. 

No!!!!!

I think you maybe perfectly normal Eddy . I have been in front of my monitor trying to master a few of the more complicated fishin rigs and knots from diagrams.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Believe me, if I'm catching, you'll be seeing. Probably the same day they're caught.


----------

